# Jackass Bar B Q??



## jay1340 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well this is all out of order. Oh well.

Since I've been snooping & pooping around on here & will probably be stealing some recipes I thought I better hit this rollcall. I retired from the army back in Feb. I wouldn't buy/build a smoker while in the army because cleaning a simple grill for shipping to a new place every 24-38 months is a nightmare. I always just bought a new one & gave the old one to someone else when I left.

I spent some time with my mom & stepdad before I decided for sure what I was going to do. I seen some contraptions on the web & threw this Alien Smoker together, tack welded a sheetmetal bottom on it, cut a draft hole, added a baffle, moved the grate & water pan around & was able to do some ribs & Boston Butts. But I had to babysit that thing like a newborn infant, even after I wrapped an Army wool blanket around it in Alabama in the middle of July & august!

I finally decided to as Davey Crockett said "Y'all my go to Hell & I'll go to Texas! I got here, found a Rust Pit on clist & threw it in the truck for $60! All four legs a different length, full of leaves, fire grate gone, etc... Went to a longtime friend's house, raided his steel pile, used his welder, grinder, drunk his beer, had a good time & ended up with a rebuilt ready to smoke New Braunfels! We removed the frame, made a new one, put a handle on the smoke end just in case it needs to move while cooking so it's not so hot. Relocated the wheels to under the middle instead of the cooking chamber end, used the old bottom shelf for a cooking grate support, added a baffle, expanded metal in the fire box with a 1/2" flat strap support under that!

I've done 2 spares on it. Then did a 16 hr Boston Butt & threw some bacon wrapped chicken boobs on for the last 3 hrs. My Ole Lady of 13 yrs is a Native Texan, been to all the big que places, gave me approval & wants MORE! Her Brother runs a catering & couldn't keep his paws out of the pulled pork, ribs & chicken the whole weekend.

Sure this is probably long for a intro. OH, & not to foget there's a pic of the shop & smoking supervisor, she just kind of sits aorund, grunts, doesn't do much, but sure loves the scraps!!


----------



## jay1340 (Nov 19, 2011)

Forgot to add, I picked up those Turkey Racks at the Settlement home sale in Austin for $1 EA! Seen them, turned em over and thought Heavy Duty Rib Racks! They didn't have a price on them. I asked the lady "how much for these"?

"Those Turkey Racks"?

I turned em upside down "Rib Racks".

"My husband is going to kill me because I didn't think of that & grab them. How's $1"?

"Both or Each"?

"Each". And I got the look.

Of course I paid it! Can't blame a guy for trying!

Also picked up three heavy baking pans for dripping, water pans. I got to put some u bent all thread handles on em before I can use em though.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF Family...First off, Thank You for your Service to this Great Country!...Great job on the Resto' and your PP...JJ


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 19, 2011)

*To SMF*

you'll fit in nicely here


----------



## roller (Nov 19, 2011)

Welcome I will take some of that ...Thanks for joining us here at SMF...Nice cooker you got there...


----------



## jjwdiver (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome to SMF!  Thanks for the Qview!!!

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## ecto1 (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## frosty (Nov 21, 2011)

Welcome Jay1340. THANK YOU for your service.

Great story and photos.  As you can already see, lots of friendly people, with a wealth of knowledge, and experience from across the globe.  Take advantage of all of it, and ENJOY!

Keep sending the photos, we love em'.


----------



## jay1340 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Dec 9, 2011)

Nice before after pictures.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 9, 2011)

I really don't think that your smoker is suppose to work like that. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## reents (Dec 9, 2011)

Great idea onthe Rib Racks. Also your helper looks like wondering how I can get this thing to work I tired of waiting. HA HA

Welcome and thanks for your service to our country.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 9, 2011)

What you don't pull wheelies with your smoker.
 


mballi3011 said:


> I really don't think that your smoker is suppose to work like that. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## venture (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Jay, and thanks for your service!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)




----------

